# Ax doing the ring thing in a snow storm



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Short clip of Ax shagging a ring on a snowy field with temps in the teens.

http://youtu.be/ZwE4nmeib1U


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Ax!
Beautiful winter wonderland, I won't even ask what your temp is, looks really cold.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

It was a balmy 18 degrees F. My hands were both useless numb blocks of uncooperative flesh in 10 minutes. I am really REALLY tired of winter...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just to show he's still got his conventional disc skillz even on a snowy field at 7+ years old, Ax did a little showboating at the "pond" in the balmy low 40's temps with the sun shining. He tipped the first one off his nose and caught it anyway. 

http://youtu.be/bCX09RjdLfc


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

Ax is kind of flying the winter


----------

